# Annual Dryer Fire PSA



## Lutron (Jan 3, 2016)

Exceptionally wise advise. Every instance I use my dryer I clean out the lint filter, but performing a deeper cleaning is also a great practice.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

My brother just had a small fire at his brand new house. It is a modular house and the vent didn't quite line up, so somebody just "made it work". The dryer was taking a long time, but it was a new machine at a new house and my brother didn't really know what to expect. 

If your dryer seems to be taking a long time, definitely get that checked!


----------



## Lutron (Jan 3, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> My brother just had a small fire at his brand new house. It is a modular house and the vent didn't quite line up, so somebody just "made it work". The dryer was taking a long time, but it was a new machine at a new house and my brother didn't really know what to expect.
> 
> If your dryer seems to be taking a long time, definitely get that checked!


When this comes to safety, taking short cuts is almost never a good idea. Sure this might be cheaper sometimes, but good luck with a claim with insurance if this was caused by the home owner. 

Hope your brother's house didn't suffer that much damage and no one was hurt during that time.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Don't be afraid to pull the panels off the dryer, they are meant to come off just for this reason. Just brushing out the pipe and vacuuming out under the lint filter can miss a lot of stuff.

I pulled off the panels of my dryer and found that the previous owner had pulled off the blower cover and inlet duct, but put it back on incorrectly and screws were missing. Nearly the entire _inside_ of the dryer (_around_ the ducts, blower, motor and ducts) was stuffed with over 10 lbs of lint. The motor was blanketed in 2 inches of lint. How that mess didn't cause a fire I'll never know. Found it all shortly after we bought the house and realized the dryer wasn't working well. The actual ducts hadn't been cleaned in a while either.

Cleaned it all out, reassembled it properly, and now it works great. I pull it apart every spring and fall now, only takes 20 minutes if that.


----------



## Stapler (Feb 25, 2016)

This is quite important information, as this is fairly easy preventative maintenance work. Yet I remember a long time ago when I used to live in a apartment, this was seldom ever done by the maintenance workers. 

Now that I think about this, I am just amazed a fire didn't start while I lived there. Not sure why anyone wouldn't take this precaution.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree completely on regular dryer maintenance, but why isn't a high limit switch shutting them down long before lint ignition temperatures are reached? Possibly an upper limit switch needs to be located in the lint accumulation area?


----------



## Stapler (Feb 25, 2016)

Senior Sitizen, chances are this would be an additional cost for manufactures and some people are unwilling to pay for that extra expense. 

Safety is important and needs to be taken seriously, but you can't force anyone to change their opinions.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd post a few pics to show how quickly dryers can accumulate dangerous amounts of lint. I bought a new gas model Kenmore Elite dryer along with the matching washer. After about a year I noticed that the clothes took longer to dry, and occasionally I would detect a faint burning odor but could never isolate it. One day I decided to clean out the dryer vent and was amazed at what I saw. Once I cleaned that out I opened up the panels on the dryer and found the source of the burning odor. Lint was literally burning itself out in the bottom of the dryer. I got lucky. I clean the dryer every six months. Thanks to the OP for posting this important reminder. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoa! Worth the reminder. Thanks


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Dave Sal said:


> I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd post a few pics


I recently replaced the hose on the back of mine, but did not think to open the rear panels. I know what I am doing tomorrow. Got any tips on how you cleaned it out so well? Leaf blower?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

r0ckstarr said:


> I recently replaced the hose on the back of mine, but did not think to open the rear panels. I know what I am doing tomorrow. Got any tips on how you cleaned it out so well? Leaf blower?


I used a vacuum to get most of the lint out and then went over all the surfaces with a damp rag. Worked very well.


----------



## DIYknot (Oct 2, 2016)

Big +1.

Did mine this year after a couple of years (wasn't thinking about it) and it was significant. Darn near filled up the shop vacuum fully.


----------

